# Best Fourth of July Celebration EVER



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Best Fourth of July Celebration EVER

Our nation is born July 4, 1776. The Declaration of Independence declares that this country, this new country, is no longer subject to British rule. We are and will forever be united, independent, and FREE. To a large extent we are free because of the dedication of the men and women who serve in the strongest, best equipped, armed forces ever known to mankind.We are free because of men like Colonel Roger Poulin.Roger, as he prefers to be called, served in the United States Army for over twenty three years. What an honor calling this American hero FRIEND!How does Roger celebrate the birth of our nation? No better way than from the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll.Join us as 'We the People' of this great nation celebrate what to us is more important than life itself, our FREEDOM!The Florida is ready and so are we... Let's go!Our Captain for this 'Best Fourth of July Celebration EVER' is one of the best of the best, Captain Garett Hubbard:This is serious fishing for serious fishermen & women. When Will, first mate on the Florida for over 10 years, shares his, 'tricks-of-the-trade'* we listen:Tammy has been the chef on the Florida for over ten years. When Tammy shares her, 'tricks-of-the-trade'we eat:What an honor having the dedicated biologist of our FWC on board with us. This is real on the water, not behind the desk, data. These biologist are 'hands-on'. The Captain's son learns about the American Red Snapper:There is a nice subject to be studied:Not to be left out, our targeted fish for this very special day, the pride of the South, the American Red Snapper:Sunrise over the Fabulous Florida Middle Grounds... Stunning!The night Mangrove Snapper bite was strong:American Reds and Gag Grouper join the, 'Celebration.'Our highly dedicated, skilled, FWC biologist are still hard at work:The mangrove Snapper bite is ongoing:Lunch 'Tammy' time. Our, 'Best Fourth of July Celebration EVER' would not be complete without the all American burger:After lunch Captain Garett announces that we are going to make a long run to much deeper water. We are going to try and completely limit-out (2 day limit) on American Red Snapper.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Nap time:Be sure to bring a heavy blanket. Even during the Florida heat of July the Florida's massive air conditioners keep it very cool inside the cabin. Those huge compressors play no games:An hour and a half later we are deep into Red Snapper land.Let the fights begin...4 P.M. Everyone on board has now completely limited out (2 day limit) on American Red Snapper.From now on it's strictly vent & release.Next up... Mangrove Snapper, Scamp Grouper, and Blackfin Tuna:As the sun goes down...We are fish-catching dirty, tired, and hungry.After a relaxing hot shower it's Tammy time:That's not just chicken & yellow rice; that's Tammy chicken & yellow rice:You will not believe how much we appreciate our comfortable, air-conditioned, bunks:After a long ride home it's 'back at the dock!'


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

n the money:Best Fourth of July Celebration EVERYou had better believe it!'Catch' the action packed video of our trip:





Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers AssociationSpecial thanks to 'Jersey-Girl' Tammy for bringing that special touch to our home-cooked meals, and for providing photography assistance.And to fourth generation owner/operator Captain Dylan Hubbard for making it all possible.


----------

